# Nathan Wood bottles from Portland Maine.



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2004)

Any info on him?  I have two Nathan Wood bottles, one seen here, and another embossed with " Nathan Wood & son established 50 years, 1843-1893, Portland maine."
 I am fairly sure the labeled bottle in the pic is some older than the one described here. The 50th bottle is almost exactly like a common "bakers" bottle in size shape and look.


----------



## Maine Digger (May 25, 2004)

Hi Oldtimer, I have dug quite a few Nathan Woods and Sons, seeing as I live in the next town over from Portland, they're somewhat common here[8D]. But the one in your pic is very nice & with a label as well[]. I think if you check with Sam-Maine Bottles, you might find some info. Sam has been putting together a volume on all the Maine drug/medicine mfg. companies.[]


----------



## Oldtimer (May 26, 2004)

It has the backside label too. Nothing special I know, but labeled bottles are rare.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (May 26, 2004)

Hi Oldtimer

 Nathan Wood & Son - est. 1843 and still going strong in 1920.  I have an 1883 order sheet from them that lists approx. 40 products that they sold, Wood's Lung Balsam is first on their list so I'm guessing it was a big seller of theirs (20 cents per bottle).  What's the coblat bottle in your pic?  Any Maine bottles you have in your collection that you're willing to part with - keep me in mind please.
 Later - Sam


----------



## David E (May 27, 2004)

Hi Oltimer, N.Wood Portland Maine, Label Dr Buzzells Vegetable Bitters. Cured everything
 Adv 1845, Proprietor Unk patented 1894 E.N. Bates Portland ME.
 Nathan Wood apparently prepared and sold the product in mid or late 1890's

 Dave


----------

